# Exchange ActiveSync Direct Push



## Maxim (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi!
I'm having an issue with Exchange ActiveSync: there are following events periodically logged in Application Log:


> ```
> Event Type:	Warning
> Event Source:	MSExchange ActiveSync
> Event Category:	Requests
> ...


However, the article at Microsoft's Technet describes the solution only for ISA Server. Maybe someone knows how to deal with this situation using IPF?

Thanks!


----------

